# Hello from Ohio



## doglover44 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi im Jacob im new


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Where are you located in Ohio? I am in Holmes County and farm in Coshocton County too.


----------

